# Sunshine Coast Snake ID



## jacevy (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi.

This little guy was found in a house near Coolum on the Sunshine Coast.






The stuff around his head is fluff.


----------



## jase75 (Jan 20, 2015)

It's a baby Keelback.


----------

